# Anti-aging clinics vs Finding a plug



## ATLRigger (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm ready to get my hands on some Test and I'm leaning towards a simple 250mg / week x12 weeks.
More Plates More Dates gives a convincing argument for that cycle in his video discussing what he would do if he could start over. 
So, after reading the thread on Anti-aging clinics, it seems like many forum members have had mixed results in doctor shopping for TRT, and a general distaste for the process.  
Would y'all recommend I start by going through one of these clinics, or is it safe to say that I need to get out of my big box gym and join a gym which caters to bodybuilding and power lifting (in order to link up with locals and find a  connect?)


----------



## testnoob (Mar 11, 2020)

A doctor is not going to just put you on trt your test levels have to be low enough so I would get blood work before jumping into any decision


----------



## CJ (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes, see your Dr first, heve tests done to see where you're at, then go from there.

Even if your true intent is to cycle, it's still great to have pre-cycle bloodwork, to know what your baseline numbers are, to compare to 'during and post' cycle bloodwork.

Don't take your health lightly.


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2020)

Testosterone Replacement Therapy (TRT) or Hormone Replacement Therapy (HRT) is not the same as cycling. Separate them; one you need to do, the other you want to do.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 11, 2020)

snake said:


> Testosterone Replacement Therapy (TRT) or Hormone Replacement Therapy (HRT) is not the same as cycling. Separate them; one you need to do, the other you want to do.



x2x

a cycle of 250 mg isnt going to give that good of gains too unless your very low naturally.

How old are you..??

The idea of using a anti aging clinic or trt doc as your source is funny as well.  What if you don't get anything..?? Or just 50mg a wk..??


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 11, 2020)

you can find a butt plug in any sex shop


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 12, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> x2x
> 
> a cycle of 250 mg isnt going to give that good of gains too unless your very low naturally.
> 
> ...


I'm 36. 
I see ur point.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 12, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> you can find a butt plug in any sex shop


Yea that's why i need to find a different gym. No butt plugs here, only women and old people--no heavy lifters.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Mar 12, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Yea that's why i need to find a different gym. No butt plugs here, only women and old people--no heavy lifters.



eww bro you need a gayer gym


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 12, 2020)

DevilDoc87 said:


> eww bro you need a gayer gym


I think Bro Bundy meant you can find ppl with gear at any gym.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 12, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I think Bro Bundy meant you can find ppl with gear at any gym.


Sure, but it's far easier and less awkward to procure prostate gear online.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I think Bro Bundy meant you can find ppl with gear at any gym.


No I didnt..I meant what i said


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 13, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> No I didnt..I meant what i said


Great! Start a thread on the p-spot orgasm!


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 15, 2021)

Haha looking back on my post a year ago wondering how to find gear.


----------

